# Breakfast of champions



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe not what you were expecting.. but what a nice way to start a three day weekend! I can't keep my hands off of these limitados. Columbian blend in the cup.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good start to the day. :tu


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice! Never been a coffee drinker. May have to give it a whirl


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing like a fresh cup of coffee and a smooth smoking cigar in the morning and an adult beverage with a slightly stronger smoke in the evening....and to think I had a hard time adjusting to retirement!!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Coffee and a stogie together, assuming both are good equals yummy.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

That looks amazing. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Any morning with a cigar is a great morning! I always finish my morning cigar before 7:30 and most always finish the last third with a pale ale or light beer. Carb intake is important to me.

You can not drink/smoke all day if you do not start in the morning!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks! In my opinion, everyone who enjoys a full strength and complex smoke should try this Salomon 1000 box release before they're gone. One sweet ass-kicking!!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Any morning with a cigar is a great morning! I always finish my morning cigar before 7:30 and most always finish the last third with a pale ale or light beer. Carb intake is important to me.
> 
> You can not drink/smoke all day if you do not start in the morning!


Words of a very wise man!


----------

